# There is a god! (?)



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Had two trips and that appears to be it for an otherwise slow Friday. The first trip was in an upscale neighborhood and a $10 trip after Uber fees. The guy tipped $3 and also put in a five star rating! Another was a short around the corner trip and was around $2 after Uber fees. Tipped $1 and promised five stars as well. I'll believe it when I see the rating come up but at least it was a good day. Even better because I walked into a store and filled out an application and got hired in less than a half hour and I'm scheduled to start tomorrow. Here's hoping everything works out. 

All in all a good day because of the tips from the trips.


----------

